# Sandie's Post-Op Pix (Warning: VERY Graphic)



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 19, 2007)

Sandie asked me to post some pictures of the aftermath of her hospitalization - she's not very happy about the bruises, but everything is healing up very well.

So, why are we posting these pictures? Because Sandie believes that the more you know, the less afraid you'll be if you have to have this type of surgery. If before her surgery someone had posted THEIR gall bladder surgery pictures, she feels she would have been more prepared for surgery. 

If anyone is facing gall bladder surgery and wants to talk to someone who's just been through it, Sandie would like you to know that she's more than willing to talk to anyone about her experiences. Feel free to PM or email her.

And now, the pictures:

#1 - Left Wrist - we think this was caused by her ID bracelet, which the guy in Admitting put on a bit tight.

#2 - Left Elbow - The anestheseologist's assistant ("Princess") did this. (Sandie will discuss Princess in another post.)

#3 - Right Wrist - This one developed yesterday. It was where they had an arterial IV inserted.

#4 - Tummy - The ones that are uncovered are from the laporoscopic tools; the two that are bandages are drains. 

AS gruesome as these may look, Sandie is in no pain, and in fact some of the incisions are starting to itch 

View attachment 000_postop1.JPG


View attachment 000_postop2.JPG


View attachment 000_postop3.JPG


View attachment 000_postop4.JPG


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 20, 2007)

For what she's been through - these don't actually look all that bad - certainly not gruesome to me. 

As 'flying colors' go, these are pretty good.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta agree with Sam. When Mom got her gall bladder out in the 70's she ended up with a huge scar across her lower belly. Yay surgical advances and laproscopic surgery!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow. I just had this done on August 4th. I ended up not having any drainage sites though. So far the only incision problem I've had is the one they did in my bellybutton. It's just in an awkward position.

Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## HereticFA (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm glad they were able to do the surgery laparoscopically. Everything does look pretty good. Although the thumb print bruise from installing the ID bracelet seems a little excessive, it's not that unusual. The bruising at the elbow looks like "the Princess" must have gone fishing for a vein.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

HereticFA said:


> I'm glad they were able to do the surgery laparoscopically. Everything does look pretty good. Although the thumb print bruise from installing the ID bracelet seems a little excessive, it's not that unusual. The bruising at the elbow looks like "the Princess" must have gone fishing for a vein.



"Fishing for a vein" - exactly Ray! I am so sick of being bruised by techs who don't know how to find a vein i me. If they do know - it's simple and quick.

Thanks everyone. It really isn't that bad - I am just mostly exhausted.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Sandie,
Good to hear you're on the mend.  

Chris


----------



## Risible (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, Sandie, you don't look bad at all. I too get the bruises from needles; just a run-of-the-mill blood draw earns me a nice-size bruise that lasts for days. Your incisions look like they're healing nicely; I'm glad they were able to do lap.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

Risible said:


> Actually, Sandie, you don't look bad at all. I too get the bruises from needles; just a run-of-the-mill blood draw earns me a nice-size bruise that lasts for days. Your incisions look like they're healing nicely; I'm glad they were able to do lap.



Thanks Ris. They are itching like crazy now! LOL


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 23, 2007)

Sandie, while i dont know what you went through totally, i know that finding veins on even "regular" sized people can be very difficult...i am pretty darn excellent at sticking people, and i even sometimes give bruises...the bruise at your wrist looks like it was an arterial line attempt...all in all you look great, my sister still has an open belly and now they are talking about doing surgery again to try and close it (yeah, crappy timing me being here...lol)
how did they tell you to take care of your incisions?? Hugs, glad you are doing well....Dianna


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Sandie, while i dont know what you went through totally, i know that finding veins on even "regular" sized people can be very difficult...i am pretty darn excellent at sticking people, and i even sometimes give bruises...the bruise at your wrist looks like it was an arterial line attempt...all in all you look great, my sister still has an open belly and now they are talking about doing surgery again to try and close it (yeah, crappy timing me being here...lol)
> how did they tell you to take care of your incisions?? Hugs, glad you are doing well....Dianna



Dianna you and Vickie have been so helpful - thank you much.

My surgeon told me to change dressings if needed and wednesday next week I go see him to get my stitches out. The incisions are stitched and glued. 

I am feeling much better.  (except my throat still hurts).


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 25, 2007)

your throat may hurt for a while, darn tubes. glad you are doing well Sandie, laproscopic surgery such a better choice...i am glad it has worked out so well...


----------

